# mystery tree!



## 056 kid (Jan 14, 2009)

i cut 2 trees today at work that befir i saw dust i thought was basswood.

Well instead of white, the chips where deep red. like cedar or redwood in color. Anyoone know wat tree this is.

Growin on Thaxton Mtn VA


----------



## J.Walker (Jan 15, 2009)

Red colored chips, I'd guess that tree was a Box Elder.


----------



## treejunkie13 (Jan 15, 2009)

how were the fibers in the hinge, stringy?


----------



## Lignum (Jan 15, 2009)

I have Elm do that, both the the American, and Siberian Elm. Try to split it and that will give you the answer you are looking for.


----------



## treejunkie13 (Jan 15, 2009)

Thats what I was thinking Red Elm.


----------



## brisawyer (Jan 15, 2009)

Persimmon?


----------



## JONSEREDFAN6069 (Jan 15, 2009)

i've cut elm, there is a little red in the ones i've cut but not noticable when cutting, chips seem white.


----------



## ShoerFast (Jan 15, 2009)

Red Elm chips are more of a rust color, while Box Elder bark has sort of a Maple look by the way it laps, and the limbs can/well have the smooth look like a Basswood , My bet is that it was a Box Elder, along with white chips, some are blood-red. 

BE splits fairly easy.


----------



## 056 kid (Jan 15, 2009)

this was pretty soft wood. the tree was maby 32'' at the stump on the side of a creek bed. so i swung it to lay in the creek bed and pulled some of the stump. i brought a little piece home today, its not fresh and the color is more brown now.


----------



## 056 kid (Jan 15, 2009)

The piece i have smells like chesnut oak juice..


----------

